# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Video Dr. Lindsey shows 2 FUE cases, thin and fat hair

## Dr. Lindsey

In this video, I show a fine hair FUE in a guy with really weak hair that we've done before successfully...and know that his weak hairs grow reasonably well with FUE extraction.   Compare that to a younger black guy's robust donor hair which OUGHT to grow even better.   The cases were done last week so next Thanksgiving I hope to update this story.   Now I'd put my money on the thicker hairs growing better, but U in FUE means unpredictable.  



In any case, this adds to the basic education prospective patients should know before they sign up for surgery.



The video is:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHwRHQcSZvY
Dr. Lindsey McLean VA



(I have several related videos that I've posted on the forums that also would provide the newbie with useful information)

----------

